# Lorain



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Fished just east of Lorain this morning with Big Daddy and Nick. Had a good bite going. Boated three tickets with some slobs in the mix, including a 9.8 and a 9.3 plus a few well over 8 pounds. Fished 15-20 FOW with inlines and colorados. 12 and 20 back with white backed blades worked well.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)




----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice catch. Who's pretty Starcraft is that?  Hope to be in the same area tomorrow morning.


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

i saw that boat friday on our way in we were in a blue and sliver lund. we only got 1 that was #8


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Headed out tomorrow, thanks for another great post. I love seeing pics with the kids, those trips gets them hooked for life.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nick had a ball. He upgraded his personal best three times today. I always enjoy fishing with him. He never loses interest, even during the three to five minute lulls.

Carl is another story.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

way to go het and crew. That new boat is whispering sweet sweet music to those fish. Awesome pics, just like you told me they would be. Congrats on the Hawgs. My camera is still on the boat


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the great trip Het. Nick had a BLAST out there and after the nap on the way home, he was yapping about the HUGE eyes all the way to his cousin's house. 

I had a ball too, even with the lulls. You and Nick talking harness color and leader length kept me going. 

He needs to work on his radio banter though... 

I'll post pics later. Time for power nap...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pix too. I thought I was standing next to Dixie Chicken there a few times but I think Nick is taller...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

wtg 2 go het. me and a buddy of mine was in my boat right by you and i seen you guys there. we only got 1 out there today


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job Het! Nice fish guys!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Pix!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Confident for an 11 year old... Thanks again Het!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice job once again guys, Nick looks pumped to be a part of the big fish game today. Good stuff Het and Carl way to show the youngster how it's done.:T


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

those are great pics..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great thread steve


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

kasting king said:


> Nice catch. Who's pretty Starcraft is that?  Hope to be in the same area tomorrow morning.


Steve - aka GOT ONE....


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Big Daddy said:


> Pix!!!


Yep he will be hoisting a 1st place trophy soon enough....


----------



## krazyfish (May 10, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Fished just east of Lorain this morning with Big Daddy and Nick. Had a good bite going. Boated three tickets with some slobs in the mix, including a 9.8 and a 9.3 plus a few well over 8 pounds. Fished 15-20 FOW with inlines and colorados. 12 and 20 back with white backed blades worked well.



I am wondering just how far east are you from Lorain, because I don't know where the rock cliffs are other than east of Avon. Just curious. Maybe do you know what line you were on and that would tell me exactly where you were. Nice fish pictures by the way.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice job Steve , Carl and Nick! Nick, You better bring some of that luck our way for the Hawfest!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great day.
Way to show the ole man up Nick.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Sure.why not Brewkettle.


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep better off putting no location at all rather than saying just east of lorain. Thats like me saying we live just east of iowa!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thats not entirely true Honey. East of Iowa is the whole lake. East of Lorain is about half the lake....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

WE blanked east of lorain but I bet east of Avon would have produced a little better


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Or perhaps west of Cleveland 

Honestly I believe there are fish just about everywhere out there. You just have to get out and find yourself a good pod of fish and keep working them. Then you will have your own "spot"


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree BDaddy fish are scattered everywhere and you can easily find them with a little searching on your own. My point of contention is that we were fishing that exact spot sat. morning and that is not "A little East of Lorain".


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Good job on the fish guys those were some big ones! Nice to hear a youngster into fishing like Nick is.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Or perhaps west of Cleveland
> 
> Honestly I believe there are fish just about everywhere out there. You just have to get out and find yourself a good pod of fish and keep working them. Then you will have your own "spot"


Yep, everywhere from Beaver to Cleveland is holding good fish and alot of them deep and shallow, once you find them and dial them in it's on like donkey kong. Alot of big fish in the mix too, some boats catch 1 big one some boats catch 4 of them, alot of that is luck as well. I talked to alot of guys fishing this weekend and it was hit or miss and lights out for some guys. Go find your own fish and dial them in and you'll be successuful, the internet can only help you so much. Lots of "spots" out there they are to be found not given. GO FIND ONE.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Nice fish Nick....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Key Sentence right here

"But I believe that being a member of a website does not entitle you to information that folks gathered through hard work and their valuable time"


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Time to break out the "in my buddies lund" line


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

reo said:


> Time to break out the "in my buddies lund" line


Which is a total classic. I though OGF reached a point where stuff like that didn't need to be said....obviously not.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I still after all of these years here I continue to find some peoples attitudes hard to understand.

When someone with a limited number of posts (80+) pipes in on a thread, especially a report about a successful fishing trip, whose only motive appears to be to interject some negative comment I don't understand the motive. Is it jealousy based? Is it possible that they are so high on themselves that they want to attract attention to themselves, narcissistic tendencies? I don't know.

So in an attempt to better understand I look back at all of the previous posts made by the member. Maybe it is just a one time thing and not a prevalent tendency. Then as I read all of the posts and find a large majority are sarcastic, condescending type posts or posts apologizing for being sarcastic or condescending I have to wonder even more what is up with this members attitude.

So when I see a thread like this one, a fishing report with great pictures, quite a bit of detail and a young fishermen with a smile as big as Lake Erie, I wonder what motivation anyone could possibly have for wanting to piss on the parade. Especially in light of the fact that that the pisser to the best of my knowledge and efforts in reading all of his past posts has never once offered a fishing report of any kind, from anywhere. In keeping with the pattern the pisser even states that he was fishing in the exact same location at the exact same time as Het, Carl and Nick. I guess we have have to wait a little longer to read his fishing report for that trip.

Nice fish Nick!!

My opinion,

Kim


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish fella's ! The Het Mobile strikes again ! 

Lundy you are spot on.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i ended up w/ 3 nice eyes sunday and a 24 inch catfish fishing close to that shiny new blue starcraft.and is that hackey aboard that starcraft?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Lundy, Have you heard the story about God's 2 horse factories (1 for the front & the other for the rear), and how the one for the rear didn't get word, when production was to cease. They had an over-run & and you can still find some of their work, running around loose today.

Rules for trying to help others on the net:
1. Have very thick skin.
2. Have no ego.
3. Realize that if you make 100 people happy, you'll hear from 2 of them.... while if you make 100 people upset, you'll hear from 95 of them. 
4. Don't respond to the negativism that seems so prevalent.
5. In exteme cases ingnore rule 4, and give 'em what for. You'll feel better & live longer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Lundy, Have you heard the story about God's 2 horse factories (1 for the front & the other for the rear), and how the one for the rear didn't get word, when production was to cease. They had an over-run & and you can still find some of their work, running around loose today.
> 
> Rules for trying to help others on the net:
> 1. Have very thick skin.
> ...



Jim when I read your reports I always think of the story of the young bull and the old bull! Then I got the image of you at the picnic table satuday at weigh ins, looking tired


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Fellas I have no problem with people posting reports,it just seems like often people just print them to toot horns and offer very little dissemination of info. True I dont post reports and never have. My only point is that if someone looked at that report and decided to use a similar program "A little east of Lorain" he may have success but it wont be near there. Wouldnt you agree that if I caught fish on the northwest corner of Kelley's and said I caught them a "little north east of south bass" that could be misconstrued. Lets drop it sounds like many had good weekends! For us the fishing was not hot and heavy but we found some pockets with some big fish.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Scott, 
Old bulls are sposed to wise and realize their abilities & limitations. There ain't nothin in there about not looking tired. Besides jumping is out of the question. 

Mark had worked me like a rented mule. This old bull probably needed a RedBull.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim I had 3 monster energy drainks and way too much nicotine saturday, I know the feeling.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

honey said:


> Fellas I have no problem with people posting reports,it just seems like often people just print them to toot horns and offer very little dissemination of info. True I dont post reports and never have. My only point is that if someone looked at that report and decided to use a similar program "A little east of Lorain" he may have success but it wont be near there. Wouldnt you agree that if I caught fish on the northwest corner of Kelley's and said I caught them a "little north east of south bass" that could be misconstrued. Lets drop it sounds like many had good weekends! For us the fishing was not hot and heavy but we found some pockets with some big fish.


Toot away I say ! Nothin wrong with braggin about a good day on the big Lake especially when it comes to the youngsters having a banner day. 

So, you come here to OGF to take all the information / reports on a daily basis but never give back ? Why don't you just delete your account and go back to lurking. Either way everyone will be getting the same amount of information from you "0". Just plain selfish imo.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

great thread steve and report. and right on lundy. Those are the same people that get mad when they go to your gps numbers on a post and get mad because the did not catch anything. fish move? damned if you do damned if you dont. anyway congrates nick on the big fish and carl, steve for the great day I love to see kids like him it to it like that. mike


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I have no doubt that Het was just east of Lorain. His posts have always been very open an informative. He is not one to hide or stretch the truth. He has helped me an a few occasions when I was having a rough day. I have tried to do the same. I fish the Lorain area most of the time. There are many areas that look like that between Lorain and Sheffield.

Great report Steve!

Carl and Nick - hope you had a great time. From Nick's smiles, I say mission accomplished.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

As always you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.If you want reliable info you must develop your own network.Seek Help!And read a good book by Dale Carnegie.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

To all the 'pissers'. The spot is/was east of Lorain. I get a kick out of the people that want you to fill their gas tanks, follow them to the dock, help them launch their boats, take them to the hot spot, and then catch their fish for them. Catching the fish is usually easier than finding them. No one is obligated to give you GPS numbers, or paint a big red X on the water so you can find the spot the next day. I always give the programs I use. More times than not, those exact same programs will work from the Michigan waters to the New York waters. Put them to use, and maybe you will be able to post some pictures yourself.

I didn't make this post to toot my own horn, I'll be doing plenty of that in the coming months. I made this post to show a father and son having a helluva time fishing and wearing an ear to ear smile. I invite people fishing to have a good time. They usually do. I always do. I have taken more OGF members that I had never met fishing than I can count in the past few years. I've had many, many walleyes in my boat in the past month. I have not reeled in a single fish in the past month. I let those that I invite fishing have the brunt of the fun. I take people because I know they'll enjoy the day. When the day is done, they usually give me a 'consideration' for gas. They go home and enjoy the fish they caught that day. I start the tedious task of cleaning the boat inside and out. Then I'll write a substantial check so that I can use the boat for another thirty days. I'll then post pictures of the fish we caught, and give a rundown of the programs used. Then some dickhead like you posts that I'm a jackass because I didn't give my exact position, or landmarks so that you can triangulate the position. If your success rate is that bad when it comes to fishing, maybe you should start collecting stamps.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Now I am going to have more competition than ever for the best stamps....


----------



## eviltodd (Oct 20, 2008)

Pssst, I know a good Post Office East of Cranberry


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve you didn't even need to respond, all of us Erie guys know that you always put others before yourself. There are not too many guys on here that can say that. Keep it up ! By the way when do you wanna get my boat dirty ? Vermilion sucked this past weekend (for me anyhow). I will give you a ring when the dumpin grounds fires up and you can swing over.


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Hope im not the dickhead. I never singled you out as a toot ur horn guy, simply said some of the reports come off that way. Not necessarily your reports. All i am saying is that spot is not just east of Lorain and no one has come up with an argument to that point. Giving out gps numbers is a dumb thing to do and I dont follow reports to look for places to go I can do that just fine with personal knowledge and our "network".. Someone made a point about location and I happened to agree with him. I would call that halfway between Edgewater and Avon Point but thats just me.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, it is hard to believe how this thread has been ruined. When I first read this, I thought..."Wow, what a great time with a father and his son and a friend. Also, some amazing pictures. Then some turd comes along and stinks it all up. Hetfield, K-gone, Donkey, and all of the other walleye slayers have always coughed up information to help us minor leaguers. It is ridiculous for you to expect these guys to give exact information. You need to put the time in like these guys and then maybe you wouldn't be such a crummy fisherman.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

All I can say is thank you Het for posting your fish report and pics. This is why I keep coming back to OGF. You gave general location, lure choice, and wonderful pictures with some definite location hints if you could get passed the smiling young guy having the time of his life. You are a true sportsman with a willingness to share your knowledge of fishing, amazing boat, gear, time, and gas.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick and I had a great time and will have those memories for a lifetime. He is, at this moment, putting all his spoon blades in an organizer and cutting up a swim noodle to wrap his harnesses and leaders around. 

You all know Het and how helpful he is, even to someone like me who is not the most experienced Erie angler, a guy who has a boat that can only make it on the big lake when the weather permits, and a guy who has a kid who really really loves to fish. I appreciate him and ALL the guys I've met through this site who have had me on their boats, with Nick or not. 

What gets me is when someone gets upset when there's not enough info for them to figure it out, so they start with the negativity. I just don't understand it. We used to have a lot more helpful members post here who don't anymore because of all the junk. I guess its human nature or something, but as I tell those folks who don't hang here much anymore, I sure can't blame them for not being involved the way they used to. Very sad as far as the site goes. It's the best resource around, but could be so much better.

We all had a great day Saturday and that's all it is. Thanks for all the well-wishes guys.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> To all the 'pissers'. The spot is/was east of Lorain. I get a kick out of the people that want you to fill their gas tanks, follow them to the dock, help them launch their boats, take them to the hot spot, and then catch their fish for them. Catching the fish is usually easier than finding them. No one is obligated to give you GPS numbers, or paint a big red X on the water so you can find the spot the next day. I always give the programs I use. More times than not, those exact same programs will work from the Michigan waters to the New York waters. Put them to use, and maybe you will be able to post some pictures yourself.
> 
> I didn't make this post to toot my own horn, I'll be doing plenty of that in the coming months. I made this post to show a father and son having a helluva time fishing and wearing an ear to ear smile. I invite people fishing to have a good time. They usually do. I always do. I have taken more OGF members that I had never met fishing than I can count in the past few years. I've had many, many walleyes in my boat in the past month. I have not reeled in a single fish in the past month. I let those that I invite fishing have the brunt of the fun. I take people because I know they'll enjoy the day. When the day is done, they usually give me a 'consideration' for gas. They go home and enjoy the fish they caught that day. I start the tedious task of cleaning the boat inside and out. Then I'll write a substantial check so that I can use the boat for another thirty days. I'll then post pictures of the fish we caught, and give a rundown of the programs used. Then some dickhead like you posts that I'm a jackass because I didn't give my exact position, or landmarks so that you can triangulate the position. If your success rate is that bad when it comes to fishing, maybe you should start collecting stamps.


I know what you mean about the so called fisherman who want you to "hold their hand" and show them everything. Then when you do show them it is still not enough, they want more. Some people just don't want to do any work on their own. Also what gets me are the ones that didn' know much and you show them something and they start posting and bragging like they figured something out all by themselves without showing any appreciation for the help they received!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone who is sure the location isn't "just east of Lorain" should keep that info to themselves and they'll be one up on the rest of us. :arrogant: There are active fish from the islands to Cleveland based on the posts I see. Nobody needs to have a spot pinpointed for them right now. Speeds, depths, color and lure type are what the important info is and Het and others provide that openly. My guess is that anyone who would gripe about the content of the original post has some jealousy issues.

I, for one, have learned a ton from the posts of Het, Zart, Stedke, Kgone, et al. Hopefully before too long I will be contributing info more steadily.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I know what you mean about the so called fisherman who want you to "hold their hand" and show them everything. Then when you do show them it is still not enough, they want more. Some people just don't want to do any work on their own. Also what gets me are the ones that didn' know much and you show them something and they start posting and bragging like they figured something out all by themselves without showing any appreciation for the help they received!



I try like heck to not be one of these guys. But sometimes I am. Just the other day I was getting a report and I told myself not to ask for too much info, then I did it. I felt terrible afterwards for asking. The info I got was flawless and guess what? Then I didnt even catch much! So not only did I risk alienating a friend but it didnt do me any good! Talk about KARMA! *I will never get to return the favor if Im not out exploring! * Some day he will stop answering my calls if I dont try to be a contributor. Hopefully I can mend my ways before that happens....


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Those PIG-EYES have some BIG-EYES!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Het could you please fix some fillets for me I am kinda hungry - just kiddin - I have never met you or many others on here but I look at all of your posts to help me form my own program. Every trip I have made whether it was on the ice or around the reefs this spring I would post how well I did or didn't do and what worked or what didn't and never once did I think that I would've done better if only I had been given more info. Now to get to the point Carl and Nick it is great to see a young man spending quality time with their father and the smile on your face shows that catching that hog was just a bonus. Keep up the good work and you'll be rewarded with fond memories that will last forever.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

This is exaxctly why I very rarely post anything on here anymore. You either have a couple of guys doing a strokefest on each other or you have the other ones that wanna know what color underwear you had on that day. Freakin loooooosers. By the way great job Het and awsome pics Carl and congrats to you and Nick you two are welcome on my boat anytime. Later Scott...


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> This is exaxctly why I very rarely post anything on here anymore. You either have a couple of guys doing a strokefest on each other or you have the other ones that wanna know what color underwear you had on that day. Freakin loooooosers. By the way great job Het and awsome pics Carl and congrats to you and Nick you two are welcome on my boat anytime. Later Scott...


scott, do you own salamander undies too???


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Het,myself and 1 other boat fished that same spot last week and filled the coolers plus caught and released just as many with no other boat in sight. This Saturday a few more people came in the area and fish were still plentiful but also had to move off a trolling line when other boats would cut across the front of you. As for Sunday,it looked like a bumper car ride at a amusment park and Steve and myself only managed 2 fish each in the very same land of plenty as the boat traffic had chased the fish off. Fishing skinny water is very pressure sensitive and a hot spot WILL turn into a dead zone in a matter of minutes. We ended up searching 10 miles in each direction for a new promise land. This is why Steve did'nt give exact GPS #'s, for now he is in search of a new pod of fish and downloading a new copy of photo crop to blot out backgrounds of kids with trophy fish of a lifetime. I don't see anyone else manning up to put together their version of Hetfest. Steve, keep being you,your a great asset to this site!!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> scott, do you own salamander undies too???


Wow how did I know you would respond to this one?? Maybe because you respond to every post on here. God I wish I had your time. Its funny I was just thinking about you the other day because I am working with Tigger on coming up with a new blade color and I plan on calling it the check casher. But honestly dude I don't even think this one would help you.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I try like heck to not be one of these guys. But sometimes I am. Just the other day I was getting a report and I told myself not to ask for too much info, then I did it. I felt terrible afterwards for asking. The info I got was flawless and guess what? Then I didnt even catch much! So not only did I risk alienating a friend but it didnt do me any good! Talk about KARMA! *I will never get to return the favor if Im not out exploring! * Some day he will stop answering my calls if I dont try to be a contributor. Hopefully I can mend my ways before that happens....


All you can do is try It does not hurt to ask as long as you give credit where credit is due and don't abuse the info/location. Some people have put countless hours in to figure things out for themselves. I have asked for help on several occasions and offered help on several. I personally like to figure some things out on my own. It gives you a good feeling of accomplishment. Also I don't pass on info or spots that some one showed me. Its not my place to do that.


----------



## Worksucks (May 13, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Fished just east of Lorain this morning with Big Daddy and Nick. Had a good bite going. Boated three tickets with some slobs in the mix, including a 9.8 and a 9.3 plus a few well over 8 pounds. Fished 15-20 FOW with inlines and colorados. 12 and 20 back with white backed blades worked well.


Great post as always I just want to learn to catch eyes like Het. So my question is how do you run inlines 12 and 20 back? By inlines you mean snap weights right? I always just run them 50/50 how do you go 12 and 20?


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

The inlines Het is referring to are the inline keel weights like the xps weights. The weight is attached to your fishing line than add a 6 foot harness to the other end. Dive charts are in the big water addition of the trolling bible. Hope this helps.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

remember steve were livin the dream lol. Great fish guys I saw Nick and Carl on sunday they still were smiling from ear to ear. Just awesome stuff. Like stedke said you have to have thick skin its a part of the game thats really hard for me but as long as i can help others on here and other sights out then im giving back to the sport thats givin a ton to me. talk at ya soon. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

actually there dive chart is in the 8th edition of the regular precision trolling book and is alphabetical under bass pro keel weights. good luck Gary


----------



## Worksucks (May 13, 2009)

Keel weights thats great one more thing to buy. Thanks for the reply I will have to get the book out and read up a bit.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Wow how did I know you would respond to this one?? Maybe because you respond to every post on here. God I wish I had your time. Its funny I was just thinking about you the other day because I am working with Tigger on coming up with a new blade color and I plan on calling it the check casher. But honestly dude I don't even think this one would help you.


 hahaha that was a good one cell-fish scott, even for you man  i gotta give you a hand on that one.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

First off, I want to congratulate Nick, Big Daddy, and Het for a great trip. Thank you for sharing your pics and info. 

I also want to thank all of the other great contributors to this site! I have learned a lot from this site and try to give back when I can, even though I'm not lucky enough to fish as often as some of you. People like Het, Big Daddy, Jim Stedke, Gary Zart, Shortdrift, GJU, Donkey, KGone, and TONS of other people make this site great. I'd be proud to have any one of you on my boat! Now if you guys could just teach me how to find a good woman, I'd be set! lol

Now for Big Daddy or any moderators who read this, I have an idea. Maybe you could start a new forum called "OGF Kids" or something to that effect. It could be a place where proud parents/grandparents/aunts/uncles/etc could post pictures of their kids and stories of their trips without having to worry about any negativity or bickering ruining their thread. The kids themselves could get on and talk about their trips or ask questions or whatever. Any negative comments would not be tolerated and could be deleted asap by the moderators. Just an idea.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good idea Smallmouth70 on the kids forum. We'll look into it.

In the mean time, for all you proud parents, uncles, grandparents who take their young ones out and catch some fish, keep sharing those stories in the regular forums. I think there's nothing better than getting kids outside and involved in the outdoors, and you don't need to catch 9lb walleye to have a great time. 

But it sure doesn't hurt!!!! 

Time to start getting ready for this weekend... Remember, the Lake Erie Fishing and Boating Fest is at Voinovich Park by the Rock hall... FREE PERCH TRIPS on The Holiday for kids!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> All you can do is try It does not hurt to ask as long as you give credit where credit is due and don't abuse the info/location. Some people have put countless hours in to figure things out for themselves. I have asked for help on several occasions and offered help on several. I personally like to figure some things out on my own. It gives you a good feeling of accomplishment. Also I don't pass on info or spots that some one showed me. Its not my place to do that.


ANd what is funny, Whenever I try to duplicate someones success, I always fail. The fish change so fast that I should know better by now. I do better just hitting the water and trolling in a straight line!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Carl and Nick on great day of catching fish. It's great to see a young man with a fish, and a smile, that big. I'm sure that picture will be proudly displayed for a long time.
I fished with Het in that same area the week before and we had similar results.
A couple of years ago I was one of those guys that Het had not met before and he took me fishing like he has with lots of OGFers. We have since fished together quite a bit and I have always found him to be a first-class guy. Always willing to help out fellow anglers, though not hold their hand or catch fish for them. How soon we forget - Steve was the OGF Angler of the Year in 2007. That was not to honor him for catching lots of fish, it was to honor him for helping lots of other people catch fish.

Steve - I guess I never thought about the "tedious task of cleaning the boat inside and out" after a fishing trip. Next time we go, I'll tell my wife to go over and clean your boat for you.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

triton175 said:


> .....................Steve - I guess I never thought about the "tedious task of cleaning the boat inside and out" after a fishing trip. Next time we go, I'll tell my wife to go over and clean your boat for you.


Now that's funny. 

Cann't wait to hear how this one works out for ya! I'm sure Het will be awaiting her arrival.

Big Daddy.....it's great that you and Nick spend the time fishin. Congrats to Nick on that monster.

Never ran inline boards until Het took me fishin. Thanks for the learnin.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have never met Het, but I give him, Jim, blue dolphin, and many others from this site the credit for teaching me how to troll. I often times can't even make it to the areas they are speaking of in thier posts, but I have learned an absolute ton from them over the past 2 1/2 fishing seasons about all of the trolling techniques that they use. Had they not posted their programs I would stil be drift fishing with my dad with "0" fish in the cooler...and that would be alright. But catching fish with techniques that I have learned from this site makes it that much more fun. Thanks for all of your help.
Great pictures by the way, I can't wait to take my son in a few years.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> ANd what is funny, Whenever I try to duplicate someones success, I always fail. The fish change so fast that I should know better by now. I do better just hitting the water and trolling in a straight line!


Yep they can change very fast. What works today may not work the next day. That straight line thing might not work so well on those West branch muskie!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thats been the LEAST of my problems with Muskie Trolling!


I'm a great believer in luck, and I find the harder I work the more I have of it.

~ Thomas Jefferson

I saw this on another site, and thought it was good. Madness out!


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Smallmouth70 said:


> Now for Big Daddy or any moderators who read this, I have an idea. Maybe you could start a new forum called "OGF Kids" or something to that effect. It QUOTE]
> 
> Hey!!! You're leavin' out a very, very important segment of society here. I feel slighted! How 'bout a "Geezer" forum for us guys who are gettin' too old to remember where the "hot spots" are or too weak to reel in or net a fish? I don't know... maybe I'm the only one who fits into that catagory on this whole site!
> Seriously... Het and company, I appreciate the pics and the post. I wish my son had the bug for fishin' like Nick... golf gets in the way though. Thanks also for all your help over the years. I know I've learned lots from your posts.
> ...


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i can usually fish one day a week. i appreciate the info i find in posts. it saves me time and gas so it can give me a place to start and i can get to fishing. i still have to catch them. i also post results and have no problem giving specific locations. i can appreciate if someone is fishing a tournament the need to keep some secrets. i don't see it as hand holding but just one fisherman helping another enjoy a day on the water. i will admit though, that when i go out blind and play a hunch and come into fish it has a special satisfaction.


----------

